# Markov, Fischer, or...?



## MaestroViolinist

Who do you think is better? Who plays with better technique and musicality? Or is there someone better who you would recommend?

Alexander Markov: 




Julia Fischer: 




I am wondering because I'm playing it at the moment and I'm wondering who is better to copy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The key is to listen to them with your eyes shut. Markov is crap.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

O.K.: I'm going to have to weigh in and assert that Alexander Markov is NOT 'crap.'

That's all right... I'm sure his reputation will survive whatever brickbats are lobbed his way here...

One thing to keep in mind when comparing Markov's renditions to any other version out there is that often, Markov plays all 24 caprices one-after-another in concert. Heifetz and Menuhin never did that back-in-the-day. It's kind of like comparing Domingo's studio recordings in the _heldentenor_ repertoire to Windgassen's live recordings. Domingo sounds more mellifluous and refined... but how many take-fives and tea-breaks were involved in making that possible?

Nothing _wrong_ with that, of course- I can listen to either Domingo or Windgassen with pleasure, and am entertained by either of these renditions. Let's not lose sight of the fact that there's some apples and oranges involved in the comparison, though.

It was a sports coach, not a music teacher, who taught me that "whatever your imagination seizes upon must have truth for you." When determining your playing style, this strikes me as sound advice.


----------



## Taneyev

Markov is a clown. He things that he should break records, and so he play fastes as possible. And he made a beautiful piece on a cataract of notes without meaning. I agree with Composer- He's crap. His father was a great violinist, but he is good only to play on a circus.


----------

